# Black Hurricane - MayDay 2012



## NM Black Cross Medic (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a call to action posted on AnarchistNews.org:

In solidarity with our comrades in Greece and Oakland, and as a tactical and symbolic choice, The Chicago Commune is calling for a Hurricane of Black masks and flags to hit the streets of Chicago on May 1st, 2012.

Let this be an early warning for the ruling class to raise the levees and prepare for a hurricane in the windy city. A hurricane cannot be contained, it cannot be stopped, it gives an early warning (you're welcome), and it leaves as quickly as it arrived. We call on all those who fight for revolution to hit the streets all over the nation wearing black masks and carrying flags. Let it be a symbol of solidarity and our will to resist and let us not allow the police state to hurt us or our comrades. Let the ruling class quake in their suede loafers and 3-piece pinstripe suits.

Remember Seattle, Remember Genova, Remember Oaxaca and let the ruling class remember Chicago.


It has been revealed that the Chicago Commune did not originally author this call to action, but that they were in full support of it. They had this to say: "this was not posted by any of the admins of this page, but we fully support this extremely necessary call to action."

Here is the link: http://anarchistnews.org/content/black-hurricane-mayday-2012

Thoughts?


----------



## finn (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm thinking you want this to be big so that you get people to treat, I've seen this before with medics just itching to get their gear in use. Hahaha, just kidding. Sort of.


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic (Mar 31, 2012)

It's actually because a defensive black bloc could do a lot of good toward keeping people from getting the shit kicked out of them. And because a small one always gets fucked up.


----------

